# Diamana Shaft



## Ratcatcher (May 2, 2016)

Hi this is my first post so please be gentle with me
I have Titleist 913 d3 driver with diamana s+ blue 62 regular shaft
I also have a 915 d3 with a stiff shaft I am using the 913 shaft in the 915
My question is would I find much difference between the diamana s+ blue 60 reg and my 62 reg
Thanks
Richard


----------



## the_coach (May 3, 2016)

Ratcatcher said:



			Hi this is my first post so please be gentle with me
I have Titleist 913 d3 driver with diamana s+ blue 62 regular shaft
I also have a 915 d3 with a *stiff shaft* I am using the 913 shaft in the 915
My question is would I find much difference between the diamana s+ blue 60 *reg* and my 62 reg
Thanks
Richard
		
Click to expand...


there are a small number of technical design spec differences - plus  visually, the 913 shaft presumably is an overall blue color shaft, the  915 is grey color with small blue oval?

_if one is stiff and one is reg_ (seems there's a typo in the above para - the 60 seems to be mentioned as both stiff and reg?)

_very very slight _weight difference plus flex difference, the s+ 62 _reg_ is 64g, the s+ 60 _stiff_ is 62g - the 62 reg has a little ways softer tip to help launch, the 60 stiff has a firmer tip section so needs more speed to achieve the same launch angle as the reg shaft

was there a club fitting for both/any of these shafts? or just a buy without fitting?

if you hit both shafts with same clubhead was there any 'feel' difference in the swing - only the user can tell that for real

importantly  was/is there any difference in the shot outcomes - only ways to qualify  that for sure is using both shafts in the same head on a launch monitor  and comparing the shot outcome #'s - launch angle, ball speed, spin  rate, height and carry distance etc 

general rule any shaft  change can only really 'fine tune' results which is what a good 'fitter'  will do - _but all that's also only ever through having a centered strike _

depends on the chs if using a stiff without the 'comfortable' generation of the speed needed to work the shaft 
that could lead to issues with balance and tempo if every swing has to be maxed out it can damage the swing sequence


----------



## Ratcatcher (May 3, 2016)

Sorry should of said the stiff shaft is a adila rogue 70 that was originally in the 515
Which I don't want
I am looking at a Diamana s+ 60 blue as that is the standard regular for the 515
I have put the Diamana  s+62 blue shaft from 513 into 515
I just want to know if there is any difference between the two diamana regular shafts
I have been fitted for the 913 with 62 reg and told that my spec would not  be any different for the 915 with 60 reg. As said I've put the 62 reg into 915.
Hope this makes sense


----------



## the_coach (May 3, 2016)

Ratcatcher said:



			Sorry should of said the stiff shaft is a adila rogue 70 that was originally in the 515
Which I don't want
I am looking at a Diamana s+ 60 blue as that is the standard regular for the 515
I have put the Diamana  s+62 blue shaft from 513 into 515
I just want to know if there is any difference between the two diamana regular shafts
I have been fitted for the 913 with 62 reg and told that my spec would not  be any different for the 915 with 60 reg. As said I've put the 62 reg into 915.
Hope this makes sense
		
Click to expand...

strangely given this Q about mitsubushi shafts am in tokyo currently

no there's no real big difference between the couple of years old s+ 62 reg and the newer s+ 60 reg - couple of grams
shafts have a similar but not identical shaft profiles with slightly differing balance points 

the 60 reg is just the latest development mitsubushi would say improvement through design construction - the newer s+ range color grey with blue oval meant to be 'smoother' still than the previous incarnation

blindfold test doubt there would be too many folks that could tell which was which so in a general sense you'd just be replacing 'like for like' so given you were fitted for the s+ 62 in the first instance changing to the s+ 60 should be all good


----------



## Ratcatcher (May 3, 2016)

Quote
If you're comparing two blueboard family shafts in the same flex , you'll be hard pressed to tell the difference 


Thanks for the reply
I was just concerned that the 515 heads carastictics would be different to suit the 62


----------



## the_coach (May 3, 2016)

Ratcatcher said:



Quote
If you're comparing two blueboard family shafts in the same flex , you'll be hard pressed to tell the difference 


Thanks for the reply
I was just concerned that the 515 heads carastictics would be different to suit the 62

Click to expand...

915 head developed with one of the criteria being a little ways more 'forgiveness' with off center strikes
the s+ blue 60 shafts fitted as an option as they the latest development blue boards at the time

but the difference between the 62 reg and 60 reg in a 915, d3 or d2 would be real minimum


----------



## Ratcatcher (May 3, 2016)

Thanks
All Is now clear


----------

